# CMYK-Bild entsättigen



## Mamel (14. März 2013)

Moin!
Beim Entsättigen (über Farbton/Sättigung) wird das Motiv nicht zu einem neutralen (Vierfarb-)Grau,
da alle Kanäle in Richtung des gleichen Tonwertes verschoben werden (ergibt Rot/Braunstich).
Ich möchte aber ein neutrales Graubild, was aus allen 4 Farben zusammengesetzt bleibt.
Verwende ich den Kanalmixer, habe ich ein reines Graubild nur im Schwarzkanal, das möchte ich nicht.
Das ging doch immer ;-) 
Irgendeine falsche Profileinstellung****
Help!


----------



## chmee (14. März 2013)

Wenn Du nur Grau haben willst, dann 
*(A)* wandle es doch erstmal nach RGB (die Farbraumumfänge spielen hierbei doch keine große Rolle)
*(B)* und nach zufriedenstellender Graustufenumwandlung
*(C)* wandelst Du zurück nach CMYK unter Berücksichtigung der UCA, UCR, GCR
(in (C) könnte auch der Fehler stecken, Dein CMYK-Profil ist uU falsch gewählt)

Hier lesen:
http://openbook.galileodesign.de/ph...11_001.htm#mj249d77bffa7bf209e8dddbbc899dc3ad

mfg chmee


----------



## pixelator (14. März 2013)

Der CMYK-Modus ist eine Übersetzung von RGB-Farben in die Druckfarben. Druckmaschinen verwenden 4 Farben: Cyan, Magenta, Gelb und Schwarz. Wie die Übersetzung stattfindet bestimmt das Profil. (z.B Coated Fogra 27 für uns Westreuropäer). *Nach der Übersetzung für den Druck dürfen die Farben nicht mehr verändert werden!!* Das wäre so, als würdest du in einem übersetzten Text nachträglich noch Buchstaben und Wörter ändern. 
Grundsätzlich zur Farbänderung zurück nach RGB > Farben anpassen > Neu nach CMYK übersetzen lassen. Fülle einmal eine RGB-Fläche mit einem 127er Grau, drücke F8 > die Werte für R,G und B sind alle gleich!! Konvertiere nach CMYK und schau dir die neue Mischung an > Alle vier Farben sind unterschiedlich gemischt. Und wenn du den mittleren Regler in der Tonwertkorrektur nach Rechts ziehst, schlägt eine Farbe durch. Jetzt drücke mal Shift-Strg-U zum entfärben C,M und Y werden gleich gesetzt (F8). Die Mischung ist kaputt. So hab´ich mal ne Katalogproduktion in den Sand gesetzt. Den Neudruck musste ich seber zahlen 

P.S. Da dein Monitor auch mit RGB arbeitet wird CMYK hier nur simuliert und sagt absolut nichts über das Druckergebnis aus.

Gruß Pixelator


----------

